# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  đà nẵng - sơn trà - hội an - bà nà - huế - thiên đường 5n

## yeudulich123

*ĐÀ NẴNG - SƠN TRÀ - HỘI AN - BÀ NÀ - HUẾ - ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG* 
*Giá:*   từ 5.895.000 VNĐ                 *Thời gian đi:*   5 ngày 4 đêm. *Phương tiện:*   Xe 
*Ngày khởi hành:*   26/10, 9/11, 7/12, 21/12                 *
Điện thoại hỗ trợ:* *0909.581.762 YẾN LINH*
Chat: fiditour.touronline14


  *  Ngày 01: SÀI GÒN – SƠN TRÀ – ĐÀ NẴNG (máy bay)*  
                     Quý khách tập trung tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất (cột  số 14, ga đi trong nước) đáp chuyến bay đi Đà Nẵng. Xe và hướng dẫn  viên địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay Đà Nẵng khởi hành đi Sơn Trà tham  quan 
•	Chùa Linh Ứng
Đoàn về nhận phòng. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.                 

  *  Ngày 02 : ĐÀ NẴNG – HỘI AN*  
                     Ăn sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Hội An 
•	Di sản văn hóa Phố cổ Hội An với nhà cổ Tân Kỳ, Đền thờ thị tộc Phúc Kiến, chùa cầu Nhật Bản, nhà thờ tộc Trần.
Ăn trưa. Chiều về lại Đà Nẵng. Đoàn tham quan
•	Ngũ Hành Sơn – một tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên với những hang động huyền bí. 
•	Làng đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước.
Ăn chiều. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.                 

  *  Ngày 03: ĐÀ NẴNG – BÀ NÀ – HUẾ *  
                     Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Xe đưa quý khách đến chân núi Bà  Nà - Khu sinh thái nghỉ dưỡng độc đáo với 4 mùa trong 01 ngày (sáng  xuân, trưa hè, chiều thu và tối đông) ở độ cao gần 1.500m so với mực  nước biển.
•	Quý khách có thể tự do đón cáp treo lên đỉnh Núi Chúa tận hưởng khí  hậu đặc sắc cũng như chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh non nước hữu tình(chi phí  cáp treo tự túc).
•	Viếng chùa Linh Ừng.
Ăn trưa. Đoàn tiếp tục đi Huế, xe đưa đoàn đi xuyên qua đèo Hải Vân -  chiêm ngưỡng công trình hầm đường bộ dài nhất Đông Nam Á. Dừng chân chụp  hình lưu niệm tại bãi biển Lăng Cô.
Đến Huế, nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn tối. Sau đó, Quý khách sẽ: 
•	Đi thuyền nghe ca Huế trên Sông Hương
•	Thả hoa đăng cầu phúc lộc.
	Tự do. Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.                 

  *  Ngày 04:  CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ – DI SẢN VĂN HÓA THẾ GIỚI – QUẢNG BÌNH*  
                     Ăn sáng. Tham quan:
•	Kinh Thành – Hoàng Cung của 13 vị Vua triều Nguyễn với Ngọ Môn, điện  Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh – Đây cũng là  một trong những di sản của Việt Nam được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn  hóa thế giới. 
•	Lăng Tự Đức.
Ăn trưa. Khởi hành về Quảng Bình, dừng chân tham quan:
•	Thánh địa La Vang.
Quý khách tiếp tục hành trình ngang qua Vĩ tuyến 17, di tích Cầu Hiền  Lương – Sông Bến Hải, nơi đã từng là giới tuyến của hai miền Nam – Bắc.
Đến Quảng Bình nhận phòng. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Quảng Bình.                    

  *  Ngày 05: THIÊN ĐƯỜNG – ĐÀ NẴNG – SÀI GÒN (máy bay)*  
                     Ăn sáng. Đoàn đi tham quan:
•	Động Thiên Đường - chiêm ngưỡng một hang động đá vôi có vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo,  lung linh, có độ dài kỷ lục trên 30km vừa được khám phá và đưa vào khai  thác du lịch năm 2010, thuộc khu vực được thế giới công nhận là Di sản  thiên nhiên thế giới  Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng.
Ăn trưa. Đoàn khởi hành về Đà Nẵng ăn tối. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Đà  Nẵng đáp chuyến bay về lại Sài Gòn. Chia tay, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn  gặp lại.
_ (Giờ bay, giờ xe lửa & thứ tự chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của chuyến đi)_ 


 *  DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM :	 *  
                     Vé máy bay khứ hồi và thuế sân bay các  chặng: SGN-DAD-SGN.
(*) giá vé máy bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo hạng vé, điều kiện xuất vé & qui định của hàng không
-	Xe đưa đón và phục vụ theo chương trình.
-	Khách sạn tiện nghi : loại phòng loại tiêu chuẩn, 02 khách người lớn/phòng. 
	Đà Nẵng 3-4*	: Seventeen Saloon 3*, Mường Thanh 4*...
	Huế 4*	: Camellia, Park View…
	Quảng Bình 3*: Tân Bình, Bảo Ninh Resort…
(hoặc các khách sạn khác tiêu chuẩn tương đương)
-	Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: 04 bữa ăn sáng và 09 bữa ăn chính.
-	Hướng dẫn viên địa phương tiếng Việt.
-	Vé tham quan, xe điện KH vào Động Thiên Đường & thuyền tham quan theo chương trình.
-	Nón Fiditour  + khăn lạnh +  nước tinh khiết  02 chai 0.5 lít/ khách/ ngày
-	Bảo hiểm du lịch : trị giá bồi thường tối đa là 60.000.000 đồng/  trường hợp, chi phí điều trị tối đa là 4.000.000 đồng/ trường hợp

----------

